# What to do with retirement investment?



## Tom (Jun 22, 2012)

The small investors are losing a lot in current economy while the bigger ones are making money off of small investors.   For those retirement  accounts that are not possible toe liquidate right away such as 457, 401K or IRA,  what would you do? Would you risk the penalty from the government and  liquidate your account?


----------



## jpgeek (Jul 10, 2012)

You can avoid early withdrawal penalties for certain things like purchasing a home, business investments, etc just check with a CFP before doing it to make sure.


----------

